# 76XW Engine code



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

My 64 GTO has a 76XW engine code. I know the 76 is 389 Tri/Power manual

I'm sure somebody can tell me what the XW indicates. I was told by a fellow GTO affectionado last night that it indicates a 390 rear end... Any Thoughts?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The code 76X is for a 3-speed, 3 duece, 348 hp GTO,
The code 76W is for a 4-speed, 3 duece, 348 hp GTO,
The code 76XW is for a 4-speed, 3 duece, 348 hp GTO that used a leftover (76X) 3 speed block in a 4-speed car.

Nothing to do with the diff. Very rare engine!


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

thanx...


----------

